# 2.6.3-love5 aka "Viking Kitties Zapped By Lightning&amp

## steel300

Just when I was getting ready to release without a new mm, a new mm comes out. Good thing cause otherwise, it'd be the shortest lived kernel ever. Here's the basics:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The latest from Andrew Morton
> 
> The latest CFQ scheduler
> ...

 

Available at:

http://linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

There's fixes all around.

Enjoy!

[EDIT] Stupid phpBB. It got the name all wrong.

----------

## sparks

yay, this will be my first attempt at the infamous love-sources nice work BTW I've been following the development (well kinda) on and off so I figured I'd give one a whirl.  I'll let you know how it goes.

----------

## steel300

For the evms users, it's already in mm.

----------

## ejohnson

mirrored

http://www.lowbrow.crapness.com/linux/patches/2.6/2.6.3/2.6.3-love5

Thanks steel300!

STATUS: Unbootable version, try it if you wanna help debug   :Wink: Last edited by ejohnson on Thu Feb 26, 2004 10:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

This one doesn't boot. I'm currently working out a solution, so stay tuned.

----------

## _Adik_

You forgot about gigaraid or there is a problem with it?

Sorry for nagging you but i really need it...   :Confused: 

----------

## ProtectionFault

Works great as always   :Laughing:  ...

Anyone tested it with ide-scsi on vmware and k3b?

Had no time to do so...

thx steel300

Greetz

ProtectionFault

----------

## superjaded

Ooh, framebuffer sysfs support..

Will that make it show /dev/fb* will show up when running a pure udev system?

* sj goes to emerge.. 3 days is too much uptime anyway.  :Wink: 

----------

## buckoven

mirrored

great job, steel!

----------

## Gentoo Server

can somebody post a step by step way how to use the love kernel

?

THNX

----------

## superjaded

Check this thread for help on installing love-sources.

----------

## neenee

please use the search function. a very similar,

if not the same question was asked a bit ago.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141691

----------

## phlashback

 *Quote:*   

> Ooh, framebuffer sysfs support.. 
> 
> Will that make it show /dev/fb* will show up when running a pure udev system?

 

yes... it will now create the fb devices automagicly   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Steel, 

where do you get the CFQ-patches (only those) from?

----------

## pestilence

Steel i copied my r4 config to r5 and i get the following errors while compiling:

```

 CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_get'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_release_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/pktcdvd.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2 

```

I disabled packet writting...since it isn't something i will be using everyday (at least at the moment...) and i get the following now:

```

CC [M]  drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_register':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:2282: error: too few arguments to function `register_framebuffer'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: At top level:

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:227: warning: `common_regs_m6' defined but not used

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2 

```

----------

## Gentoo Server

 *neenee wrote:*   

> please use the search function. a very similar,
> 
> if not the same question was asked a bit ago.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141691

 

hi i tried to search the thread ands despite I did know where to search I couldnt find it!

To make it easy I suggest on each love lace post thread link to the install thread too makes live more easy!

 :Razz: 

----------

## _Nomad_

WOW this was a fast kernel... Skipped -love4 since it appeared to be running a lot slower then love3, but this one... WOW

----------

## superjaded

Hmm.. love5 doesn't seem to like me. Hopefully it's something easily fixable like the parport thing.  :Wink: 

Anyway, I figured I'd give the >60hz framebuffer another shot. I basically took the info from xvidtune directly, only editing the entry for 1280x1024.

So I compile, reboot, temporarily change my kernel line to say 

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.3-love5 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap vga=0x51A devfs=nomount

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Blank screen as usual. So I say meh, reboot and change the vga= line to read 0x31A. Still blank screen.

REALLY not expecting that, I reboot again without framebuffer enabled at all. This time I get an kernel oops that seems to have to do with either the memory manager or the swap manager. I couldn't really get a feel for what it said, and unfortunately I wasn't really in a position copy the text anywhere.

And as a last ditch effort, I recompiled the kernel with an empty vesafb_modes.h. Same thing happened.

Here's my .config from the last time I posted something about a problem I was having with a kernel. Just did a straight make oldconfig (and said "No" to all the new options) for this one.

----------

## Gentoo Server

i got this 

gaia linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

cc1: ../kernel: Not a directory

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/mach-default] Error 2

gaia linux # 

??

----------

## nephros

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> Steel i copied my r4 config to r5 and i get the following errors while compiling:
> 
> ```
> 
>  CC [M]  drivers/block/pktcdvd.o
> ...

 

seems to be the same issue we had in -love3. Tried to fix it the same way, it does get rid of the error, but I haven't tried to write a CD yet.

patch:

```

--- drivers/block/pktcdvd.c.orig        2004-02-26 13:03:49.605159375 +0100

+++ drivers/block/pktcdvd.c     2004-02-26 13:05:52.640351230 +0100

@@ -1880,7 +1880,7 @@

                return -ENXIO;

        }

 

-       if ((ret = blkdev_get(pd->bdev, FMODE_READ, 0, BDEV_FILE))) {

+       if ((ret = blkdev_get(pd->bdev, FMODE_READ, 0))) {

                pd->bdev = NULL;

                return ret;

        }

@@ -1963,7 +1963,7 @@

                q->elevator.elevator_completed_req_fn = pd->cdrw.elv_completed_req_fn;

                q->merge_requests_fn = pd->cdrw.merge_requests_fn;

                spin_unlock_irq(q->queue_lock);

-               blkdev_put(pd->bdev, BDEV_FILE);

+               blkdev_put(pd->bdev);

                pd->bdev = NULL;

        }

 }

@@ -2029,7 +2029,7 @@

        atomic_dec(&pd->refcnt);

        if (atomic_read(&pd->refcnt) == 0) {

                if (pd->bdev) {

-                       blkdev_put(pd->bdev, BDEV_FILE);

+                       blkdev_put(pd->bdev);

                        pd->bdev = NULL;

                }

        }

```

----------

## dedeaux

yeah... same issue with packet writing not compiling.  I quickly applied the diff which fixed it.

Am interested to see how this is compiling cleanly for others.  I don't see it happening...

----------

## dedeaux

Kernel compiles fine -- after patching packet writing... but... no boot for me... back to love4... nice try...

----------

## lucida

copy the .config from love3, and exactly the same experience with dedeaux, the screen just went black and can't boot.

----------

## malloc

Does the system simply hangs?

It looks like it can be an fb problem caused by the new sysfb patch.

Try booting without any fb options and see if that helps.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

After reversing Con's CFQ patch, love-sources are up and running on my machine. Does anybody know why this patch causes errors in unistd.h on AMD64 and how to fix them?

----------

## boroshan

 *superjaded wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So I compile, reboot, temporarily change my kernel line to say 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

At the risk of demonstrating my ignorance, why devfs=nomount? I know you're not supposed to mount devfs at boot for genkernel builds, but that initrd doesn't look like a genkernel job. and if you were using udev you'd not compile devfs in at all...?

Or am I missing the point entirely? [/i]

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

At least for using udev I find it useful to rather use this option than recompiling the kernel everytime udev doesn't work or something is fucked up.

----------

## Nominus

2Steel300: Can you make an additional version of love-sources - patch not including mm, but patch to mm-sources?

----------

## monolin

 *Quote:*   

> Patch Name: patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc
> 
> Description: >60 Hz Refresh rate in vesa framebuffers
> 
> Testing: Patch applies cleanly and compiles cleanly 

 

How do you use this patch? In the past I am supposed to tell it my monitor's specifications. But now how does it know all those info?

After reboot I presented me a dialogue tell me either to Enter or Spacebar, and I pressed Enter and selected a mode but the result is an ugly vesa fb console. How can I set refresh rate for it?

----------

## Zviratko

Doesn't even boot on my machine, panics (in swapper?) immediately after uncompressing...

love4 works fine

----------

## superjaded

 *boroshan wrote:*   

> At the risk of demonstrating my ignorance, why devfs=nomount? I know you're not supposed to mount devfs at boot for genkernel builds, but that initrd doesn't look like a genkernel job. and if you were using udev you'd not compile devfs in at all...?
> 
> Or am I missing the point entirely? [/i]

 

I'm running a purely udev system, well, sort of, I guess.

However, I was hesitant about it working properly so I compiled in devfs support so I could simply append gentoo=noudev to the kernel line and have gentoo mount devfs without having to recompile my kernel.

----------

## boroshan

That makes sense. I'm thinking of trying udev out myself, and keeping an option for devfs sounds sensible

----------

## mcoulman

```
drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1883: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_get'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_release_dev':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:1966: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c: In function `pkt_open':

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: `BDEV_FILE' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/block/pktcdvd.c:2032: error: too many arguments to function `blkdev_put'

make[2]: *** [drivers/block/pktcdvd.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/block] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

No time to investigate further as yet. Was building in love4

Sorry for the repost of a previously covered item --missed it as I scanned through the previous page.

----------

## bssteph

Also not booting. Panics trying to kill init right after where it would swap to framebuffer. Framebuffer on -> blank screen, framebuffer off -> the call trace many have eluded to that I don't have the time to transcribe right now. Tried with and without cflags hacking.

I'll point out that mm4 with framebuffer was booting fine for me as part of the sched testing in the last thread, so this is something in love... given the immediateness of the death I would blame Nick's sched. But this is only conjecture (and that's a kind of evidence, according to Lionel Hutz ;).

Now, to take my last exam on little sleep and no studying! woosh

----------

## _Nomad_

strange... A lot of people seem to have issues with this release, but I'm running just as stable and in fact even quicker then ever...

----------

## mcoulman

After getting rid of the framebuffer, at boot:

```
Process swapper (pid:0, thread info={some val} task={some val})

Stack: {some val}

Call trace: {some val}

Code: {some val}

<o>Kernel panic: Attempted to kill the idle task!

In idle task - not syncing

```

SMP enabled, if it makes any difference at this point in time.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *mcoulman wrote:*   

> After getting rid of the framebuffer, at boot:
> 
> ```
> Process swapper (pid:0, thread info={some val} task={some val})
> 
> ...

 

Same for me! Right when I was happy to have it compiled  :Sad: 

I'm not using neither framebuffers nor SMP, so they aren't the source of the problems, I guess... (I'm actually n00b at kernel-hacking)

----------

## steel300

It's not framebuffer, or SMP, nor is it the scheduler. I'm still working out what is causing the lock ups for some people. I get the lockups so it's much easier for me to debug.

----------

## discomfitor

When I try and boot it, I don't even get the 'error decompressing kernel', just a black screen.  Hope you find it soon, because I've been running -love4 for a whole day now!

----------

## FirechilD

same probs with the kernel panic here :/

----------

## _Nomad_

Just enabled preemptive kernel and all of a sudden... it hangs... As it was the only thing that I had forgotten to enable I'm quite convinced that that might be the problem... At least for me...

----------

## bssteph

My config has PREEMPT enabled, although I don't remember seeing it in the call trace so it didn't come to mind.. hum.

Wish I were at home so I could recompile or pick around in the source a bit. *mumbles about stupid meetings*

----------

## _Nomad_

After some more tests I have found out that preemptive kernel works just fine if only cflags hacking is disabled... so I guess that it's a combination of those...

----------

## ejohnson

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

> After some more tests I have found out that preemptive kernel works just fine if only cflags hacking is disabled... so I guess that it's a combination of those...

 

That isn't the case for me.  I have prempt enabled and cflags hacking disabled.  The boot issue is still there.

For those with working configs, can you post any info about hardware or a offsite link to your .config file?  Thanks!

----------

## _Nomad_

here is mine... it's working quite nice at the moment...

----------

## TheCoop

mine isnt working:

http://thecoop.dyndns.org/.config

heres a diff between nomads and mine:

http://thecoop.dyndns.org/configdiff (mines on the left, nomad's on the right)

http://thecoop.dyndns.org/configdiffonly

----------

## ejohnson

Thanks _Nomad_,

I'll try when I get off work.

If anyone has a vmware install of linux that they could try on, it might be worth a try to get more of the boot process info, like what comes before the Swapper crashes.  If not, I can try a stage3 or maybe a quick SUSE install in vmware when I get home.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

steel,

somehow it87.c got fucked up, when inserting it complains about a parameter which has no corresponding variable. I looked at the code and looked over my patch again. I don't know where this came from, but all is fine when patching mm-sources with my patch...

----------

## nepenthe

Getting the following error upon compile:

```

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

arch/i386/kernel/process.c:510: error: conflicting types for '__switch_to'

include/asm/system.h:13: error: previous declaration of '__switch_to' was here

arch/i386/kernel/process.c:510: error: conflicting types for '__switch_to'

include/asm/system.h:13: error: previous declaration of '__switch_to' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/process.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

```

Very unsure why =)

----------

## iDrainoi

Tried love-5, getting the black screen of doom like others.. I have pre-empt enabled and cflag hacking disabled. Just thought I would note that. Also I had trouble finding some of the options that it said to enable after it finished emerging.. 

This is what I believe it asked to enable.. dont remember off the top of my head which ones I couldn't find, but I know a couple were not there..

input device support --> input devices

character devices --> virtual terminal

graphics support --> console --> VGA text console

character devices --> support for console

----------

## bssteph

 *iDrainoi wrote:*   

> Tried love-5, getting the black screen of doom like others.. I have pre-empt enabled and cflag hacking disabled. Just thought I would note that. Also I had trouble finding some of the options that it said to enable after it finished emerging.. 
> 
> This is what I believe it asked to enable.. dont remember off the top of my head which ones I couldn't find, but I know a couple were not there..
> 
> input device support --> input devices
> ...

 

That text is old. You're probably thinking of the virtual terminal and support for console options, which have been replaced by Legacy BSD PTY support.

I still had the blank screen with cflags hacking disabled, as I mentioned. Will look at the code and patches later, maybe.

----------

## steel300

I've tried reverting pretty much everything and playing with different config options. This is one problem that I just can't hunt down. I know it's not the scheduler, bootsplash, gcloop, reiser4, or cflags selection. The only thing I've yet to try is the nforce-disconnect-quirk patch. But I have a feeling that isn't the solution.

----------

## Zviratko

Steel300: well I haven't changed a single line (I think even make oldconfig didn't ask me no stupid questions as always  :Smile:  so it's not the options, it's the patches... 

I'm going to sleep, if it's not fixed tomorrow I'll try and revert every single patch of yours to hunt it down  :Smile:  (fix it!  :Smile: )

great work anyway, CFQ scheduler rox!

----------

## agrippa_cash

I suppose now is a bad time to ask for Supermount?

----------

## monolin

How does love sources apply the vesa fb patch?

How is it supposed to know my monitor specifications?

or do I still have to apply the patch?

----------

## lucida

I don't think the black screen problem is caused by fb or virtual console or whatever. Because the hdd stops working and the system simply halts.

----------

## Rumil

 *lucida wrote:*   

> I don't think the black screen problem is caused by fb or virtual console or whatever. Because the hdd stops working and the system simply halts.

 

I believe I have the same problem. But in love3 everything worked fine.

Anyway, if you turn off bootsplash, it'll hang but you will be able to see some debug. In my case it's connected with IDE I think. I can't see all debug output (doesn't fit on the screen) and I don't know if there is any other way to save it except just rewriting it to a paper....

----------

## pestilence

Any updated for this?:

```

CC [M]  drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_register':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:2282: error: too few arguments to function `register_framebuffer'

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: At top level:

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:227: warning: `common_regs_m6' defined but not used

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2 

```

[/code]

----------

## Peregrine

I'm also getting the same crash on this love-source - Black screen if I use bootsplash, otherwise a kernel panic. Using a different text mode, I get up to where the memory information is given, and then get the swapper panic. Looking at the 2.6.1 kernel I normally use, it would then check the wp bit. Don't know if any of this will help, but who knows  :Smile:  I've never really delved much into the kernel sources, but if it is that which is the issue, its called in arch/i386/mm/init.c

----------

## SysOP XXL

Have you managed to find anything out?

----------

## eldiablo

This is a bit weird, nothing i have tried seems to help. May it be a combination between mm4 and love?

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *eldiablo wrote:*   

> This is a bit weird, nothing i have tried seems to help. May it be a combination between mm4 and love?

 

The release-notes say it uses the mm3 patches... Maybe it would be easier to start a new love kernel based on that, and leaving love5 as it is? (I dunno, I'm n00b)

----------

## nephros

I don't use framebuffer, and I do not get a blank screen but a kernel panic _very_ early in the boot process.

I cannot provide a screenshot, but the oops is in process "swapper", PID 0, stack trace starts in __page_alloc.

The panic message is "killed the idle task".

If anyone thinks this will be helpful I can jot down the whole screen and post it here. Just shout.

----------

## den_RDC

Same problem with the black screen (disabling the fb gives the same kernel panic as all the rest here) ... nforce2 mobo btw

----------

## Nominus

Accessing UFS2 partition with CFQ + Preempt cause CFQ segfault and folowing freeze. Anticipatory + Preempt works fine....

----------

## steel300

The notes have a typo. It's supposed to be mm4. I'm still figuring out the hang.

----------

## Zviratko

steel300:

see

http://www.thinkgeek.cz/panic.txt

my Oops is here

according to a friend of mine, it looks like it tries to allocate memory BEFORE memory management is running.

my suspect is that for people with some(?) amount of memory, something gets calculated wrong and it writes to a region it should not. I have compiled kernel with everything disabled (even stripped down CFQ scheduler etc, left just NOOP) and still crashes.

----------

## sigmalll

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> acx100 support
> 
> 

 

Do you know how much I hate you!

I have just GIVEN away all my acx100 based gear resigned to the fact I would never be able to get the damn stuff to work on Linux.

 :Smile: 

----------

